# Found - Tiny Kitten



## Rosie Dane (Oct 12, 2011)

I have found a tiny black and white kitten which though scared, is obviously used to people. I think it's a boy and is black and white. About 8-10wks old. This is in the Fyvie area of Aberdeen.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Poor little kitten. Hope you manage to find the owner.


----------

